# Crows will go hungry this time



## pidgemom (May 4, 2005)

Hi, I just found this site. My name is Chris and Friday April 15th I rescued a pigeon fledgling from two crows attempting to eat him. I got there before any damage was caused besides a few plucked feathers. Too young to know how to fly (and tail not completely developed)so I brought it home. Could not leave it for parents because of the crows. Anyhow, a week passed by and the young pigeon had learned to flap its wings and get to short distances in the house. And no longer wanted Exact feeding formula. I couldn't convince it to eat seed mixture and knew it was STARVING so I began giving it corn (frozen but microwaved). It seemed to understand the PICK UP AND SWALLOW METHOD but still didn't want to eat any seed. I feel I have started something that may not be healthy for him. He has been eating corn now for about a week and still carries on like hes starving. Which I'm sure he is. I figured he would see all my other birds eating seed and catch on but that hasn't been the case since they are not pigeons (I presume). He is allowed out of him cage approx. twice daily for 4 hours (total) with my other birds. Free flight of the house which usually consists of sitting on the refrig. (watching me) or sitting on a parrot stand (7' tall) with feeding bowls. Does anyone have any suggestions? I don't wish to keep him and I DO HAVE a home for him (a friend who has pigeons) but she just lost her husband and I don't want to bother her with taking the pigeon just yet and I also want to make sure that it is feeding from seed at least before giving it to her so she won't be troubled with corn all day long. I did read a few posts and I am aware that is imprinted to humans (or at least me). As I understand it's my voice it imprints to. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Chris, 

Thank you for rescuing this little pigeon from the crows and giving him a second chance at life. Sounds like you have one stubborn pigeon who is unwilling to eat his seeds. The frozen, thawed corn is ok for him but you're right, he can't continue to live off this forever. It's just not nutritious enough of a diet alone. You can also offer him frozen and dethawed peas too and see if he'll eat those as peas are must heathier anyways than corn. But it is important that he starts to eat normal dry seeds now. Can you buy a pigeon mix for the bird? Try locating a feed and supply store in your area, they usually have various pigeon feeds available. You could also buy a dove seed mix from your local pet store, the seeds in that mix are generally smaller for the doves but just as healthy for him. He might be more willing to try the seeds in a dove mix first. Since he's young still he needs to be shown how to eat properly and perhaps even a bit of "tough love" is in order here. Patience is required as well on your part. I suggest making a routine out of it. In the mornings (when he's hungry)take the pigeon into a room alone with you and a bowl of seeds. Scatter some on the floor and "peck" at them with your fingers in front of the bird. This usually stimulates interest in them to peck for themselves. Stay with the bird for about an hour doing this and then again in the afternoon some time if you are able. He may not be "hungry" enough because of the corn to attempt to start or try eating seeds. I suggest you cut right back on the frozen veggies once you get the seeds so he'll be hungrier when you attempt to show and get him to peck at seeds. Tough love will usually work and after a bit of time practising with the pigeon with seeds and him being more hungry, he should start to eat on his own. I hope this helps, keep us posted.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Ellen has told me and I have seeen it work. Try using safflower seed mixed with milo or wildbird seed [ heavy on the safflower ] .... then mix in some anise seed. The love the stuff and it encourages them to pick up the other seed.


----------

